# Lovin S600/500/63AMG *56K beware*



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

i know you guys like bmws, but just curious on your opinions of the 2007 S class. Im still a little  over it, but the s-class is my second favorite class mb offers 


























































































also, saw this pic of the new CL class. I hope the CL looks like this!!!


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

here some of my fav mb pics 


































































































wish the new ones would look liek these current ones


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

more


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

last


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Now that I'm over my initial , I think the new S actually looks quite good. At least, the pics you posted make it look very hot. I wonder if there was some body kit, though. Maybe it's the black? Even the interior is looking okay now... :eeps: 

The "CL" pic you posted is labeled CLE.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

This whole Gunslit/Window thing is getting absurd! I miss Greenhouses.


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

swchang said:


> Now that I'm over my initial , I think the new S actually looks quite good. At least, the pics you posted make it look very hot. I wonder if there was some body kit, though. Maybe it's the black? Even the interior is looking okay now... :eeps:
> 
> The "CL" pic you posted is labeled CLE.


yeah, but i hatet hat steering wheel. and i hate that there is no gear shifter. 

and i found this article about saks getting the first 20 flagships S600s
http://www.theautochannel.com/news/2005/08/23/141155.html


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

i think these are the 63 AMG spy pics


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

hell, dsl beware  

new 63 amg looks pretty decent figuring the normal version looks ugly to me, must be the rims and bodykit


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Clarke said:


> This whole Gunslit/Window thing is getting absurd! I miss Greenhouses.


 Agreed, and it does seem to be Daimler-Chrysler behind the high beltline/low greenhouse look (300 and derivatives, JGC, MB CLS), along with Nissan-Infiniti.


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

Jeff_DML said:


> hell, dsl beware


lol i didn't put the 56k beware..?


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

NEW PICS close ups of S-class interior


----------



## SLiX2 (Aug 28, 2005)

Well, just have to say that i really don't like the new S-Class. Oh well, guess Mercedes will keep their monster-power engines, that should help heal the wounds. Also that "Cl" looks awesome, sort of like a Maybach Excellero. Its all good except the truck-front as it looks to me. In my opinion that "cl" and the new S should switch their headlights, the angular front ones look a lot more sporty than the 18-wheeler ones on that Cl


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

"Hello sir, and welcome to our Mercedes Benz dealership. You'll find a wide range of models here, and we have many, many choices of colors. As long as you like silver or black." :tsk:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

It combines all the negative points of the 7-series interior, with Mercedes handling. The outgoing S-class was a foul handling car, and I seriously doubt the new one will be at all enjoyable, or even tolerable, either.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

I think this interior is nicer than the 7er's. Hopefully made with higher quality materials, too.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

The cars are nice. There is only 1 problem...


Its a mercedes :gay:


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

beewang said:


> The cars are nice. There is only 1 problem...
> 
> Its a mercedes :gay:


jealous??


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

No... not at all...  

My car is faster, better build, and handles as if on rails  

You need to try one out sometimes and come join the "Dark Side" Luke


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

The interior detailing looks good, not sold on the styling though. The exterior looks too sporty and chunky. I'm begining to wonder just what the hell their design team is thinking. The recent MBs look so agressive, but don't want to play when you really drive them.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Around here most AMGs are driven by soccer moms. There was a time when an AMG S-klasse was actually cool


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

fuz said:


> The recent MBs look so agressive, but don't want to play when you really drive them.


...they keep pumping out monster engines, don't know when it's going to stop. This V8 6.3L is a killer, even outpowering the mighty V10 M5 engine and the C6/Z06. They are considering making an SLK63, talk about hp to weight ratio. :yikes:


----------



## NaTuReB0Y (Aug 23, 2005)

*Mercedes quality :thumbdwn:

Mercedes realiability :thumbdwn:

Mercedes design :thumbdwn: (except the SLK 55)

Mercedes price: :thumbdwn:

Overall Score: :thumbdwn:  *


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

i love the S class outside, but never liked the inside - new one or existing one. i prefer the 7 inside (which is why i drive 750).

of course, if somebody gave me a free S class to drive, i wouldn't mind it. but i'd miss 7er handling.

i also feel that BMW now has some catching up to do since S class has some new stuff in it. i can see where AMG version of S class will give BMW a run for its money.


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

NaTuReB0Y said:


> *Mercedes quality :thumbdwn:
> 
> Mercedes realiability :thumbdwn:
> 
> ...


how does the design get a :thumbdwn: ?? The SL, CL, CLS, and E are all beautiful. The price is little more than bmw well because :angel:

The quality and realiability are getting better

seems to be alot of haters :eeps: :eeps:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

my boss just had to take is in year or two old E500 to the dealer. car drove forward with reverse selected :yikes: and would lose power randomly at freeway speeds :eeps:

edit: I will agree most current gen mercedes do look good :thumbup:


----------



## On Sale (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes the new S-Class is very nice and I guess is a pretty nice match-up with the 750Li. However, you have to remember the 7 has been around for 4 years and I feel the new S class is kind of late for the competition. Think about 3 years later, the next 7 series will take this new S-class again.

Interior is almost the same as the 7 to me & they got the all new Maybach look at the back.

It is very nice so far, but I am exciting about how the next 7 will be.


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

Yes its very nice looking. Maybe in 3 years my mom will trade her E320 for the S 500


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

What do you guys like more. The new S class ^^^^ or the CLS? They now have almost identical price tags


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

Ahh, :thumbup: for mecedes interior design... it looks so familiar... where have I seen that before? 

Oh yea, the new 5.


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> It combines all the negative points of the 7-series interior, with Mercedes handling. The outgoing S-class was a foul handling car, and I seriously doubt the new one will be at all enjoyable, or even tolerable, either.


Amen


----------

